# Question about WOOD ?



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

hello all you scrollsawers out there i am slowly getting into scroll sawing just wondering about your wood suppliers so as i dont have to resaw or plane down 4/4 lumber ie: 1/4 inch ply ? what core ? different veneer's ? maybe i should be asking this on a scrollsawing site ….which i have not joined yet ….any good one to look into ?? THANKS 4 ALL REPLIES :<))


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

The best for scroll sawing is baltic birch ply.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

I have just bee using 1/8 birch ply because i am just learning and thats what i had. Cuts like butter and i can focus on learning my technique.

What saw do you have?

Ben


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

What kind of scroll work are you looking to do - it makes a difference. I started this thread about wood selection for portraits a while back you might find informative: Material for scroll saw portraits

For other type scroll work, you might get some ideas from this: Outside the box scroll saw projects

Birch ply is preferred for most work, as it is -theoretically- not supposed to have any voids in the inner laminates. I don't have any local suppliers for large sheets around me locally, but I have found that the local Michaels arts and crafts store carries various sizes up to about 2×2 IIRC that are kind of reasonably priced. I also always check the stock at the BORG when I go there to see if there are any decent Lauan sheets… which usually there isn't, but sometimes you get lucky.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I have just bee using 1/8 birch ply because i am just learning and thats what i had. Cuts like butter and i can focus on learning my technique.
> 
> What saw do you have?
> 
> ...


DW-788


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> What kind of scroll work are you looking to do - it makes a difference. I started this thread about wood selection for portraits a while back you might find informative: Material for scroll saw portraits
> 
> For other type scroll work, you might get some ideas from this: Outside the box scroll saw projects
> 
> ...


maybe not be considered portraits but like wildlife, deer ,bear, fish

i never thought about michaels thanks for that :<))

whats BORG ?

AND thanks again brad you are always very helpful :<))


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> whats BORG ?


Originally was coined for *B*ig *O*range *R*etail *G*iant (aka: Home Depot), but has morphed into meaning any of the big box stores (Lowes, Menards, etc…) as well.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Borg-


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

The PC term is scroll sawyers


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

A scroll saw is a great tool for many things. A very fine site is http://www.scrollsawvillage.com/--.

The scrollsaw has been my primary weapon for 60+ years. I have worn out a couple.

The best learning wood is what ever you have. You will learn more in a short time with the various types of wood than using all the best to start with. Make things that appeal to you; remember that if you miss outside the line it is easy to sand or file off; much better than having to try to add an edge . Use a clear tape over the wood and then put the pattern on it with a marker.
Here is a link to a great source of blades, information, and even accessories for scroll sawyers! == http://www.pozsgaidesigns.com/index.htm -- Frank is very knowledgeable and a great guy too; who will treat you right. I actually know him.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

> whats BORG ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


BIG ORANGE


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Some good information here in the replies Tony which I too appreciate, thank you.

One the BORG, downunder we only have one and it's a green rabbit hutch; Bunnings. 
I'd love to have more choices; 
also among the smaller hardware stores which have nearly all gone, with very few speciality woodwork/tool stores. 
The other issue is we pay 30-200% more for hardware, tools and machinery here than in the USA.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

scroll saws aren't just for wood… do some research into using album vinyl. You can cut some cool stuff out of old LP and 45 RPM records. And its cheap (often free) material.


----------

